# Munching



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

on some beef ribs this morning. :smile:

BTW, danemama08 and jdatwood, you guys are welcome to use any pics if you want.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4385495846_c1fdf9f38d_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4384732229_3cd0dc0fce_b.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4385493428_15e35fa93f_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4027/4384729635_d7154ae191_b.jpg


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He's such a handsome boy, great pics!

It looks so warm there! *jealous*


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a natural! Great pictures!!


----------

